# Aikido from JJ?



## CrankyDragon (Oct 24, 2005)

I am understanding that Aikido is from Jiu-Jiutsu... am I correct on this?

Observing several video clips and such, I am seeing Aikido techniques or similarities (Sp?) in Jiu-Jiutsu.

Thank you for your help,
Andrew


----------



## mantis (Oct 24, 2005)

i learned Jiu-Jiutsu is the origin of both aikido and hapkido
note that both of these arts got influenced by other arts and techniques


----------



## arnisador (Oct 24, 2005)

Yes, Aikido was developed from jujutsu. However, many changes were made. It's not always easy to see the similarities.

There's also an influence from Japanese swordsmanship that guides some of the sweeping movements of Aikido. That's why so many Aikidoka also train in iaido, kenjutsu, or jodo as an aid to their understanding of Aikido.

Basically, Jujutsu gave us Judo (which gave us BJJ), and it also gave us Aikido...and of course, it still survives as its own system(s)! It has strongly influenced other systems as well, as *mantis* notes--Hapkido, Wado-ryu Karate, and others. Hapkido is in large measure jujutsu.


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 24, 2005)

Andrew, if you remember your Nihon Goshin history you'll remember that one of the arts that Shioda Morida studied was Daito-ryu aiki jiu-jitsu.  I'm fairly certain that O'Sensei credits the same art as being a major contributer to his style of aikido as well.  As Arnisador pointed out, the sword arts are also a large base for aikido technique...think shihonage and kotegaeshi (PTD and Front wrist throw).  Remind me in the dojo and I'll show you how these two techniques are brought out of swordsmanship.


----------



## Korppi76 (Oct 25, 2005)

Well Ju-jutsu (or Jiu-jiutsu) is quite general term that contains many different kind of styles. I have tried 3 different Ju-jutsu styles (not trained them much) and they all have some similarities and lots of differences.

Most aikido techniques comes as said earlier from Daitoryu Aikijutsu and those are combined with jo and ken techniques and principles. If I remember correctly Morihei Ueshiba trained some other Ju-jutsu also but I cant remember name of that style.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Oct 25, 2005)

Ueshiba did in fact train in JJ, I think thats why when I watch some BJJ/JJ videos I am also seeing a lot of similarities in techniques and principles.

I also read that JJ was too hard, thus Judo was spawned off of it. I could type the details of what I read from a book if anyone wants.  

Thanks for everyone's input!
Andrew


----------

